# |؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛|* * الفرق بين العشق والحب * *|؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛|



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]|؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛|* * الفرق بين العشق والحب * *|؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛| [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ امام الشخص الذي تعشق نبضات قلبك 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تخفق في سرعه [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن امام الشخص الذي تحب تشعر 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]في السعاده في قربه [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ امام الشخص الذي تعشق يظهر الشتاء 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]وكانه ربيعا [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن امام الشخص الذي تحب يكون الشتاء 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]شتاء جميلا [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ اذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تعشق 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تحمر وجنتيك [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن اذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تحب فتبتسم [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ امام الشخص الذي تعشق لاتستطيع 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ان تقول كل مايدور في مخيلتك [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن امام الشخص الذي تحب 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تستطيع ان تفعل ذلك [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ امام الشخص الذي تعشق انت تشع في الخجل. [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن امام الشخص الذي تحب 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تستطيع اظهار نفسك امامه [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]-الشخص الذي تعشقه ياتي الى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]مخيلتك مرة كل دقيقتين [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ انت لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشره 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]الى عين من تعشق [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن دائما تستطيع الابتسامه امام 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]عيون من تحب [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ عندما يبكي من تعشق 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]فاانت تبكي معه [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن من تحب تحاول 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ان تخفف عنه [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ الشعور في العشق يبداء في العيون. [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ والشعور في الحب يبداء في الاذن. [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ اذا توقفت عن حب شخص 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]كل ماتحتاج له ان تغلق اذنيك [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ ولكن اذا حاولت اغلاق عينيك 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]العشق سوف يتحول الى قطرات من الدموع 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]وسوف يبقى في قلبك الى الابد بعد ذلك [/FONT]​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

:smil12: :smil12:  ربنا يخليكى للأمه يا ميريت  
كلام  حلو اوووووووووى  وكله صح:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 
نقالاه منين بقي!!!!!:dntknw: 
مرسيي يا جميل على مواضيعك الجامده دى:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الله عليكي
 الله عليكي
 للصبح الله عليكي
 العشق فعلا يامرمر انتي جبتي المفيد العشق  عليكي نور 


[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]


> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ـ امام الشخص الذي تعشق نبضات قلبك
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]تخفق في سرعه [/FONT]


[/FONT]




> ـ اذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تعشق
> 
> تحمر وجنتيك


 



> امام الشخص الذي تعشق لاتستطيع
> 
> ان تقول كل مايدور في مخيلتك


 



> العشق سوف يتحول الى قطرات من الدموع
> 
> وسوف يبقى في قلبك الى الابد بعد ذلك


 
اقول اية بس مزيكا والله  شكرا يامريت موضوع راااااائع


----------



## artamisss (7 سبتمبر 2006)

* يلا يلا  احفظوا كويس علشان هاتسمعوهم اول ماتلبسوا الدبله فى ايدكو انشااااااااااءلله  هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :smil12: :smil12: ربنا يخليكى للأمه يا ميريت
> كلام حلو اوووووووووى وكله صح:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:
> نقالاه منين بقي!!!!!:dntknw:
> مرسيي يا جميل على مواضيعك الجامده دى:smil12:


 

العفو يا لمضه


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> الله عليكي
> الله عليكي
> للصبح الله عليكي
> العشق فعلا يامرمر انتي جبتي المفيد العشق عليكي نور
> اقول اية بس مزيكا والله شكرا يامريت موضوع راااااائع


 


ربنا يوفقك وتجرب يا رامي


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يلا يلا احفظوا كويس علشان هاتسمعوهم اول ماتلبسوا الدبله فى ايدكو انشااااااااااءلله هههههههههههههه*


 



اي خدمه يا دودو
عدوا الجمايل دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ميريت قال:


> ربنا يوفقك وتجرب يا رامي


 
يارب ياميريت ادعيلي كدة


----------



## tina_tina (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*حلو اوى يا مرمر*


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل .. ولكننى لا ارى فرق بين العشق والحب لانهما مترادفان لمعنى واحد اى وجهان لعملة واحدة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 يناير 2007)

تحفة ياميريت 
موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يناير 2007)

*+*

الحب هو بذل الذات فى سبيل من تحب

العشق هو التيقن من أن ذاتك .. هى من تحب 


الحب هو الرغبة فى الحياه مع من تحب 

العشق هو إستحالة الحياة دون من تحب



قيل أن الحب جنون .. و لكن الجنون بالفعل هو العشق .. فعندما يعشق الرجل ففى الغالب تهزمه عواطفه .. و نادراً ما تجد رجل عاشق .. و عاقل .. و عندما تعشق المرأه .. يختفى تماماً عقلها .. فلا ترى فى الكون كله سوى من تعشقه .. 

و العشق يفوق الحب قوة و مشاعر .. و اجد أنه غير سوى .. إلا إذا أرتبط بالعقل و الحكمة .. و هذا نادراً .. فالعاشق ينسى كل شىء حوله .. بل لا أبالغ إن قولت أنه قد ينسى خالقه .. فإن كان الحب القوى يجعل المرء - أحياناً -  مسلوب اللب و الإرادة .. فما بالك بالعشق ..


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2007)

*الله واكبر المنتدى بقى عشاق ولا ايه ارحمو مش كده*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
اية ياميرنا 
وانتي تكرهي كدة:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2007)

*اهو كلو بيطلع عليكم بعدين* :beee:​


----------



## tina_tina (7 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اهو كلو بيطلع عليكم بعدين* :beee:​


 
يارب يطلع 
هيبقى على قلبك زى العسل
:dance: 
​


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارككى يا ميريت على موضوعكى الجميل لكن انا شايف ان الحب احسن من العشق لانه بيكون فى مساحة الواحد يستخدم عقله فيها لكن العشق بيكون اعمى ومش شايف اى حاجة يبقى العاقل يدور على الحب وليس العشق


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اهو كلو بيطلع عليكم بعدين* :beee:​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس المهم نشوفه دلوقتى عشان كدة كدة هيطلع على عيننا


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

_روعه يا ميريت

موضوعك جميله اوى اوى ربنا يعوض تعبك

جــــــــو​_


----------



## mony2020 (14 يناير 2007)

طبعا دة موضوع رائع بس انا ليا تعليق بسيط اوى او يعتبر سؤال بعد كلامك دة تقدرى تقولى الحب او العشق احسن ؟
انا عن نفسى مشلاقى اى فرق ودة لسبب بسيط انتى بتقولى قدام اللي بعشقة بيبقى الشتاء صيف اما اللي بحبة بيبقى الشتاء جميل و فى الحالتين بكون سعيد لانى انا مهتم بالشخص اللي قدامى و بس سواء انا كنت بحبة او بعشقة


رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معنا


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

*الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب 0*

*الشخص الذي تحبه & الشخص المعجب به

1.أمام الشخص الذي تحبه قلبك يخفق بقوة . 
1. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تكون سعيدا.

2. أمام الشخص الذي تحبه الشتاء يصبح كأنه ربيع .
2. أمام الشخص المعجب به يكون الشتاء مجرد شتاء جميل.

3. إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب يحمروجهك خجلا
3. لكن إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص المعجب به فانك سوف تبتسم .

4. أمام الشخص الذي تحب لاتستطيع أن تقول كل الذي يجول في خاطرك
4. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تستطيع . 

5. أمام الشخص الذي تحب تصبح خجولا . 
5. لكن أمام الشخص المعجببه تستطيع أن تكون بطبيعتك .

6. لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشرة إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب .
6. لكن تستطيع دائما أن تبتسم في عيون الشخص المعجب به

7. عندما يبكي الشخص الذي تحب فانك تبكي معه
7. لكن عندما يبكي الشخص المعجب به فان جميع فرحك ينتهي . 


8. الشعور بالحب يبدأ من العيون 
8. لكن الشعور بالإعجاب يبدأ من حاسة السمع .


لذلك إذا أردت أن تكف عن الإعجاب بشخص كل ماعليك القيام به هو أن تغطي أذنيك وان لاتستمع له .
لكن إذا حاولت أن تغلق عينيك فان الحب سيتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع وسيبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد*

*منقووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 فبراير 2007)

انا معترض على نقط يامرمر وهاناقشك فيها 



> *3. إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب يحمروجهك خجلا
> 3. لكن إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص المعجب به فانك سوف تبتسم .*


 
ولية مايبقاش يحمر وجهك خجلا وتبتسم وتعيش وتتوة في عنيه وتبقى في دنيا تانية

*



4. أمام الشخص الذي تحب لاتستطيع أن تقول كل الذي يجول في خاطرك
4. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تستطيع . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
امال اللي بيقول بحبك بيقولها اذاي مش دي بتبقى حاجة بتجول في خواطرة ومشاعره واحاسيسة 
امال فين صدق المشاعر اللي من اساسيات الحب 



> *5. أمام الشخص الذي تحب تصبح خجولا .
> 5. لكن أمام الشخص المعجببه تستطيع أن تكون بطبيعتك .*




يعني اي اتنين متجوزين بعض بيبقو معجبين ببعض !!!!


*



6. لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشرة إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب .
6. لكن تستطيع دائما أن تبتسم في عيون الشخص المعجب به

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
هو مش كلة بيتكسف
انا لو حبيت بجد احب اسرح في عيون اللي بحبة لاني بشوفة اوي منها 

وباقي النقط انا معاكي فيها


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

بجد مرسى اوى اوى لرايك يارامى 
بس فى حتة صدق المشاعر 
يعنى مثلا لو الحب من طرف واحد لايمكن هيقدر
يصارحة بمشاعرة الصادقة 
ومرسى بجد بجد ليك يارامى باشا​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> بجد مرسى اوى اوى لرايك يارامى
> 
> بس فى حتة صدق المشاعر
> يعنى مثلا لو الحب من طرف واحد لايمكن هيقدر
> ...


 
بصي يامرمر
انا بتكلم عن اتنين بيحبو بعض
وكاتب الموضوع ماعرفش كتب النقط دي على اساسا اية
علشان كدة حبيت اوضح الصح من وجهه نظري


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

ووجهة نظرك الكل يحترمها يارامى
وكفاية انك بتقول الصح
بجد مرسى لتعب محبتك​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

ووجهة نظرك الكل يحترمها يارامى
وكفاية انك بتقول الصح
بجد مرسى لتعب محبتك​


----------



## bondok (22 فبراير 2007)

شكر على الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## mrmr120 (22 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى 
يابندق​


----------



## rania-grg (25 فبراير 2007)

كلام جميل يا مرمر....بس هو باين انه معكوس.
يعنى الانسان مع اللى بيحبه لازم يكون على طبيعته والمفروض انه ما يخبيش عنه حاجه ولا حتى اللى بيدور فى خاطره ...البخيل فى مشاعره هواللى يخبى عن اللى قدامه كل حاجه حلوه بيشعر بيها وهو معاه .
بس جميل برده يا مرمر شكرا لتعبك.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*

*الشخص الذي تحبه و الشخص المعجب به
1.أمام الشخص الذي تحبه قلبك يخفق بقوة . 
1. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تكون سعيدا.

2. أمام الشخص الذي تحبه الشتاء يصبح كأنه ربيع .
2. أمام الشخص المعجب به يكون الشتاء مجرد شتاء جميل.

3. إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحبة يحمر وجهك خجلا .
3. لكن إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص المعجب به فانك سوف تبتسم .

4. أمام الشخص الذي تحب لا تستطيع أن تقول كل الذي يجول في خاطرك .
4. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تستطيع . 

5. أمام الشخص الذي تحب تصبح خجولا . 
5. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب تستطيع أن تكون بطبيعتك .

6. لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشرة إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب .
6. لكن تستطيع دائما أن تبتسم في عيون الشخص المعجب به .

7. عندما يبكي الشخص الذي تحب فانك تبكي معه .
7. لكن عندما يبكي الشخص المعجب به فان جميع فرحك ينتهي . 

8. الشعور بالحب يبدأ من العيون .
8. لكن الشعور بالإعجاب يبدأ من حاسة السمع .

لذلك إذا أردت أن تكف عن الإعجاب بشخص كل ما عليك القيام به هو أن تغطي أذنيك وان لاتستمع له .
لكن إذا حاولت أن تغلق عينيك فان الحب سيتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع وسيبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد .​
​​في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا

:new8:​​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



> لكن إذا حاولت أن تغلق عينيك فان الحب سيتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع وسيبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد .



ياسيدى على الكلام يا فراشة..ايه الجمال ده
بجد موضوع جميل ..ومهم جدا اننا نفرق بين الحب والاعجاب
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## SEE_SHENODA (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*

ميرسى يا يا زعيمة على موضوعك الجميل دة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ياسيدى على الكلام يا فراشة..ايه الجمال ده
> بجد موضوع جميل ..ومهم جدا اننا نفرق بين الحب والاعجاب
> 
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل ده​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى جينا على الرد الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



SEE_SHENODA قال:


> ميرسى يا يا زعيمة على موضوعك الجميل دة​


 
ميرسى يا شنودة على ردك الجميل 

و انا فرحانة جدآ ان اول مشاركة ليك يكون فى الموضوع دا

اهلآ بيك معانا و نورتنا بجد و منتظرين مشاركاتك الحلوة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mrmr120 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*

بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى 
ميرسى اوى اوى ليك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى
> 
> 
> ميرسى اوى اوى ليك​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى مرمورة على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا

* بجد موضوع  جميل اوي يا فراشه ربنا يخليكي لينا*
*بس انا عجبتني اووي المقوله دي*​


----------



## blackrock (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*

*كلام فعلا جميل يا فراشــــــــــــه
واسـمحيلي اقول حاجه بسيطه تأكيدا **لكلامك*
*
المحبه مش كلمه حلوه وشويه دموع
المحبه مش شجره من غير فروع
المحبه مبدأ ومن المبدأ مفيش رجوع 
المحبه لما تجسدت صارت 
يســــوع*​
*شكـــــــــــــرا 
يا فراشتنا​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كلمات جميلة وخاصة الخاتمة هذه*​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


*لانه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يومن به*
*شكرا على هذه الكلمات*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



mero_engel قال:


> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا​
> 
> *بجد موضوع جميل اوي يا فراشه ربنا يخليكي لينا*
> 
> *بس انا عجبتني اووي المقوله دي*​


 
ربنا يخليكى يا ميرو حبيبتى

ميرسى على تعليقك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الشخص المعجب والشخص الذى يحب*



blackrock قال:


> *كلام فعلا جميل يا فراشــــــــــــه*
> *واسـمحيلي اقول حاجه بسيطه تأكيدا **لكلامك*
> 
> *المحبه مش كلمه حلوه وشويه دموع*
> ...


 
الله الله الله على الكلام الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فونتالولو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*-أمام الشخص الذي تعشقينه نبضات قلبك تخفق في سرعه.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحبينه تشعر في السعادة في قربه.

ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشقينه يظهر الشتاء وكأنه ربيعًا.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحبينه يكون الشتاء شتاء جميلاً.

ـ إذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تعشقينه تحمر وجنتيك.
ـ ولكن إذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تحبينه فتبتسمين.


ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشقينه لاتستطيع أن تقول كل مايدور في مخيلتك.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحبينه تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك.


ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشقينه أنت تشعين في الخجل.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحبينه تستطيعين إظهار نفسك أمامه.


-الشخص الذي تعشقينه يأتي إلى مخيلتك مرة كل دقيقتين.
ـ أنت لاتستطيع أن تنظرين مباشرة إلى عين من تعشقينه .
ـ ولكن دائمًا تستطيعين الإبتسامه أمام عيون من تحب.

ـ عندما يبكي من تعشقين فأنت تبكي معه.
ـ ولكن من تحبين تحاولين أن تخففي عنه.

ـ الشعور في العشق يبدأ في العيون.
ـ والشعور في الحب يبدأ في الأذن.

ـ إذا توقفت عن حب شخص كل ماتحتاج له أن تغلق أذنيك.
ـ ولكن إذا حاولت إغلاق عينيك العشق سوف يتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع
وسوف يبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد بعد ذلك


فهل أنت تحبين زوجك أم تعشقيه؟*:heat:


----------



## BETAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

موضع حلو 
وكلمات جميلة جدآ
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

سلامة الرب يسوع 
جميل موضوعك اخت فونتالولو
ربنا يبارك تعبك
موجه السؤال للبنات عفوا"​


----------



## فونتالولو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

_



			موضع حلو 
وكلمات جميلة جدآ
ربنا يعوض تعبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_* تعيش ايدك يا بيتر 

 ويعيش مرورك العطر*


----------



## فونتالولو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*سلامة الرب يسوع 
جميل موضوعك اخت فونتالولو
ربنا يبارك تعبك
موجه السؤال للبنات عفوا"*
* سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا كليمو 
 ويعيش تشجيعك لي
 وبعدين عادي يوجه لكل لمن في المنتدي *


----------



## فونتالولو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 مرسي يا جماعه محدش عجبه الموضوع *


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

ايه ياعم الجمال ده...
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

 مواضيع كتير بتكلم عن الحب فقط عملتى تغيير شوية بالمقارنة ما بين الحب وبين السوبر حب(العشق)



فونتالولو قال:


> *
> فهل أنت تحبين زوجك أم تعشقيه؟*:heat:


فى العصر دا والثقافة دى صعب وجود العشق ولكن ممكن وجود الحب وبيبقى Demo أو Trial Version بيحصله انتهاء لفترة صلاحيته بعد كام سنة من الزواج 

موضوع جميل وجديد 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## viviane tarek (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*كلام حلو كتيررررررررررررررررر
انا يا جميلة
بحبة وبعشقة ولو فى كلام اكثر كنت قلت 
دى كلمة بحبة وبعشقة دى قليلة اوى اوى
ربنا يسعد الكل 
وكل بنت تحب زىيى
ربنا يبركك على الكلام الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع دة*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*تعرفي يا فنتالولو 
اول مرة اعرف ان فية فرق بين الحب والعشق 
يعني تقصدي ان العشق درجة اعلي من الحب 
موضوع جميل
الي فيفيان 
يا رب يا حبيبتي تفضلوا في حب علطول ومفيش حاجة تاثر علي حبكو 
ذي الملل اللي بينتاب الازواج بعد مدة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

موضوعك حلو يا فونتالولو
السؤال متوجه للمتزوجيييييييييين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*






			ايه ياعم الجمال ده...
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

** سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا بيشو ويدوم مرورك العطر 
 ومرسي اوي علي تشجيعك *


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*



			مواضيع كتير بتكلم عن الحب فقط عملتى تغيير شوية بالمقارنة ما بين الحب وبين السوبر حب(العشق)

 اقتباس  
   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فونتالولو    





فهل أنت تحبين زوجك أم تعشقيه؟   



فى العصر دا والثقافة دى صعب وجود العشق ولكن ممكن وجود الحب وبيبقى demo أو trial version بيحصله انتهاء لفترة صلاحيته بعد كام سنة من الزواج 

موضوع جميل وجديد 
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك ومرورك العطر
 واكيد في عشق مفيش حد بيغشق حد وبعدين يقل او ينتهي
 هي بس الدنيا ومشاكل الحياه *


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*



			كلام حلو كتيررررررررررررررررر
انا يا جميلة
بحبة وبعشقة ولو فى كلام اكثر كنت قلت 
دى كلمة بحبة وبعشقة دى قليلة اوى اوى
ربنا يسعد الكل 
وكل بنت تحب زىيى
ربنا يبركك على الكلام الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع دة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك ويدوم مرورك
 وربنا يديم عليكي محبتك وعشقك لحبيبك ويسعدك ديما*


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*



			تعرفي يا فنتالولو 
اول مرة اعرف ان فية فرق بين الحب والعشق 
يعني تقصدي ان العشق درجة اعلي من الحب 
موضوع جميل
الي فيفيان 
يا رب يا حبيبتي تفضلوا في حب علطول ومفيش حاجة تاثر علي حبكو 
ذي الملل اللي بينتاب الازواج بعد مد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش مرورك راجع ليسوع 
 واشكر ا ربنا انك عرفتي الفرق 
 والموضوع عجبك *


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*



			موضوعك حلو يا فونتالولو
السؤال متوجه للمتزوجيييييييييين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا احلي كوكي 
  ويدوم المرور اعطر
 بس صدقني طالما قلبك دق يبقي اكيد 
 بتحبي لا بتعشقي *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

*يا فونتالولو   انا بنوتة مش ولد​*


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

موضوع رااااااااااائع ياقمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

يا بنتى الحب هوة درجة توصل اى العشق اللى يحب حد ويرتاحلة ويقرب منة بتكون بعد كدة حب بين الترافين وبعد معاشرة الاتنين لبعض بيكبر الحب مع الوقت ويصبح عشق ويكون حب اكثر مما الكل يتوقع لية انت عاملة فرق5 لو الواحدة ما تحبش الانسان اللى هاترتبط بية احسن ما تتجوزوش لحسن بعد كدة مش هاتطيقة وهايحصل خلافات كتير حاولى تفهمى اية المعنى الحقيقى للحب مش الهدايا والكلام والخروج والفسح والكلام الفاضى دة الحب هوة احترام وتبادل للمسؤلية مابين الاتنين الحب هو تقدير للمشاعر واحترمها الحب  هو الالتزام وتكامل الافكار وتوافقها لازم تفهمى دة كويس والا الحب مش هايكون الا نقش على المية هاروح مع شوية هواء لكل ان فهمتى كلامى كويس اكيد مش هايكون كلام بس دة انت هتعرفى تبنى بيتك على الصخر كونى حريصة لمن تعطية مشاعرك شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

حقا موضوع اكثر من رائع
فونتا لولو 
حيث تكمن روعتة فى مغزى ان هناك حب وهناك عشق
حيث نخلط دائما بين الحب العاطفى بين فتى وفتاة
وحبنا العادى لكل من حولنا باختلاف نوعهم وجنسهم
فالحب بمفهومة الصحيح هو شعور انسانى علمنا 
اياة رب المجد نتعامل بة مع جميع البشر بمختلف الوانة
وعندما يكون هذا الحب بين فتى وفتاة فقد يتولد عنة
ارتياح اخر ممتزجا بعواطف واحاسيس مرهفة تتلاقى
معة ارواحهما بعلاقة شفافة رائعة هذة العلاقة
هى العشق
واقول عشق الروح ما لوش اخر وعشق الجسد فانى
ودمتى بود


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحبي ام تعشقي؟*

_ما اجمل وجود الاثنان معا الحب والعشق
مشكورة كتييير لتعبك 
تسلم ايدك




_​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

 الفرق بين الشخص الذي تحبه & الشخص المعجب به 
الشخص الذي تحبه & الشخص المعجب به 

1.أمام الشخص الذي تحبه قلبك يخفق بقوة . 
1. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تكون سعيدا. 

2. أمام الشخص الذي تحبه الشتاء يصبح كأنه ربيع . 
2. أمام الشخص المعجب به يكون الشتاء مجرد شتاء جميل. 

3. إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب يحمروجهك خجلا 
3. لكن إذا نظرت إلى عيون الشخص المعجب به فانك سوف تبتسم . 

4. أمام الشخص الذي تحب لاتستطيع أن تقول كل الذي يجول في خاطرك 
4. لكن أمام الشخص المعجب به تستطيع . 

5. أمام الشخص الذي تحب تصبح خجولا . 
5. لكن أمام الشخص المعجببه تستطيع أن تكون بطبيعتك . 

6. لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشرة إلى عيون الشخص الذي تحب . 
6. لكن تستطيع دائما أن تبتسم في عيون الشخص المعجب به 

7. عندما يبكي الشخص الذي تحب فانك تبكي معه 
7. لكن عندما يبكي الشخص المعجب به فان جميع فرحك ينتهي . 

8. الشعور بالحب يبدأ من العيون 
8. لكن الشعور بالإعجاب يبدأ من حاسة السمع . 

لذلك إذا أردت أن تكف عن الإعجاب بشخص كل ماعليك القيام به هو أن تغطي 
أذنيك وان لاتستمع له . 
لكن إذا حاولت أن تغلق عينيك فان الحب سيتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع 
وسيبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد 

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

*موضوع جميل و متميز
وان كان احب ان اغير كلمة الاعجاب بالمحبة او الصداقة لاننا ممكن نعجب بشخص دون ان نتعامل معه لكن الصديق فعلا نشعر معة بكل كلمات المحبة التي ذكرتيها
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*




> 8. الشعور بالحب يبدأ من العيون
> 8. لكن الشعور بالإعجاب يبدأ من حاسة السمع .


 
كلام سليم يا ايرينى 
موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات فى منتهى الجمال والروعه 
ويفتح اعيننا عن معنى الاعجاب وماهى بعض نقاطه 
وايضا الحب وماهى بعض نقاطه 
ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل و متميز
> وان كان احب ان اغير كلمة الاعجاب بالمحبة او الصداقة لاننا ممكن نعجب بشخص دون ان نتعامل معه لكن الصديق فعلا نشعر معة بكل كلمات المحبة التي ذكرتيها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


مرسى ليك كتير وعلى رايك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*



kokoman قال:


> كلام سليم يا ايرينى
> موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات فى منتهى الجمال والروعه
> ويفتح اعيننا عن معنى الاعجاب وماهى بعض نقاطه
> وايضا الحب وماهى بعض نقاطه
> ...


مرسى ليك يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*




> 7. عندما يبكي الشخص الذي تحب فانك تبكي معه
> 7. لكن عندما يبكي الشخص المعجب به فان جميع فرحك ينتهي .


موضوع جميييييييييل يا رينو
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى 
واكيييد طبعا فى فرق كبير بين الحب والاعجاب 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

مرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

مرسى جدا ياايرينى بجد موضع حلو واستفت من كتير ربنا يعوض تعابك 
تقابلى مرورى


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

اه سورى نسيت اقولك الف مبروك ياجميل على النجاح


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
فعلا فى فرق ما بين الحب والاعجاب
ميرسى يا رورو على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*

جد موضوع جميل 

مرسي 

تحيتي​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*



sola بنت الملك قال:


> مرسى جدا ياايرينى بجد موضع حلو واستفت من كتير ربنا يعوض تعابك
> تقابلى مرورى


مرسى لمرورك الجميل
الله يبارك فيكى كمان
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*



ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> فعلا فى فرق ما بين الحب والاعجاب
> ميرسى يا رورو على الموضوع الجميل
> يسوع يباركك​*


مرسى يا بونى على مرورك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب.....*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> جد موضوع جميل
> 
> مرسي
> 
> تحيتي​


مرسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب 0*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار ​*


----------



## .FiDo. (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب 0*

*فعلا موضوع تحفه و صحيح يا مرمر و ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك

تقبلى مرورى*​


----------



## فارس الليل (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاعجاب 0*

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع جدا 

تقبلو تحياتي  و مروري 

فارس


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هايل يا ميريــــــت
ربنا يعوضك خير يا قمرة


----------

